# Older Craftsman Table Saw Modifications



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I was pondering a modification, has anyone owned both a direct drive and a belt drive Emerson made Craftsman TS? Can a direct drive saw be converted into a belt drive? Does the top have attach points for both versions? I know the back of the saw body would have to be cut to allow this, but to update MY saw which has been good to me and would do more for me might make the work worthwhile. 
A Saw trunion
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260232353083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had both in my shop and have been inside both. I dont' see it as being worth the effort. The trunnions and motor mounts are completely different. The only way I see as possible is to swap out the tops and trunnions, in which case you'd basically be retaining the legs and enclosure, and I'm not even certain that would work. I'd sell the direct drive saw for what you can get (you might get more for it as separate parts), then move in the direction of buying a saw with an induction motor with belt drive. 

Prolly not what you were hoping to hear....:glare: Good luck!


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I just crawled out from under my saw, the cats top isn't usable with the belt drive trunion assembly, so it stays a direct drive for now. Oh well it was a thought.


----------

